# EU Fischereischein



## marlebianca (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde!,
ich möchte gerne wissen,ob eine von Euch schon von Europa Fischereischein etwas gehört????
habe in der letzter Zeit oft gehört,dass bald kommt!.
ob das Stimm!!!????#q


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: EU Fischereischein*

Bald ist in der Politik eine dehnbare Sache. Gehörrt hatte ich davon aber ganz ehrlich glaube ich nicht das der innerhalb mittler Frist kommt.

EDIT: habe gerade mit der unteren Fischereibehörde telefoniert, naja die wissen nichtmal das ein solcher Schein angedacht worden ist. Man pocht immer noch auf das Recht des einzelnen Bundeslandes.


----------

